# Merak Infusion (Intnl) - Juice Reviews



## SAVapeGear (30/12/17)

Silver said:


> Very nice @SAVapeGear
> Please let us know how it tastes when you get a chance
> We want a full review!!!


@Silver

Merak Infusion Review

*Eleanor - Irish Coffee*

Build - 0.35 Fused Clapton Build running on Mosfet Gloom

On the Inhale you get a Expensive Whiskey with smooth coffee and on the exhale all the creams with the honey.

I think it was steeped in Whiskey Barrels.

It is a complex flavor and very nice.I can see one will enjoy this after a meal or when enjoying a nice Whiskey on the rocks.

I don't see myself vaping this all day but as a treat or a special night out.

Will I buy this again: Yes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/12/17)

Making this thread to contain reviews of juices from this manufacturer.
Am going to move @SAVapeGear 's post in another thread into here
It will appear above this one.


----------



## Silver (30/12/17)

Thanks for the review @SAVapeGear 
Sounds very interesting...

I am not a big fan of whiskey or liqueur tastes in vape juices but this does sound quite intriguing!


----------



## Hooked (30/12/17)

@SAVapeGear Where did you buy this juice - it's what I'm looking for and I asked about it in Who has Stock.


----------



## SAVapeGear (30/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @SAVapeGear Where did you buy this juice - it's what I'm looking for and I asked about it in Who has Stock.


Not locally available yet.Got it with a group buy from Malaysia as @Cobrali mentioned.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (30/12/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Not locally available yet.Got it with a group buy from Malaysia as @Cobrali mentioned.



Ah I see ... no problem, I've just contacted someone in Malaysia and I'll be getting it next year.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (6/2/18)

I finally got it and this is what I think of it.

Mod: iJustS
Coil: 0.18 ohm

Strong coffee taste, but with a slightly sweet note coming through. I didn't taste any whisky.

Mod: iJustS
Coil: 0.5 ohm

Coffee not so strong now, but now with a slightly bitter taste sometimes - only sometimes. I still don't taste any whisky. 

I think I prefer it with a 0.18 coil.

Would I buy this juice again? No, but I'm not sorry that I bought it. I have it and I'll enjoy it, but I won't order it again.

Reasons for not buying again: 
I prefer Bumblebee - Machete, made by The Vape Guy @BumbleBee . I could easily vape Machete as an ADV if I allowed myself to (but I don't want to spoil myself so I limit it to the first-vape-of-the-day only) but with Eleanor, I agree with @SAVapeGear who said in a post above, "I don't see myself vaping this all day but as a treat or a special night out.

EDIT: I would recommend this juice to anyone who likes strong coffee.

@Carnival @Room Fogger @antonherbst

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SAVapeGear (6/2/18)

Bear in mind that you have to spend a day with a juice for taste buds to adjust.From day 2 one get use to a juice.

Many people try a juice and don't like it.But taste buds needs to adjust all the time.

Remember when one smoke cigarettes and changed a brand?

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## SAVapeGear (6/2/18)

I am on my second bottle and I am really enjoying it now.

I can't comment on commercial coils.I run mine on a squonker,so basically dripping mode on a 0.35 fused clapton build.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (6/2/18)

And I did order another 2 bottles and took another 2 bottles from @Rob Fisher .

So I think I have enough now

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Carnival (6/2/18)

Hooked said:


> I finally got it and this is what I think of it.
> 
> Mod: iJustS
> Coil: 0.18 ohm
> ...




Thanks for the review! @Hooked 

Sounds like good ol’ Machete still reigns supreme.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (6/2/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> And I did order another 2 bottles and took another 2 bottles from @Rob Fisher .
> 
> So I think I have enough now



@SAVapeGear ah so it was YOU who bought Rob's bottles. You pipped me at the post, because for that price I would have bought them lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (6/2/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> I am on my second bottle and I am really enjoying it now.
> 
> I can't comment on commercial coils.I run mine on a squonker,so basically dripping mode on a 0.35 fused clapton build.



You're on your *second* bottle already??? Crikey!

EDIT If you're already on your second bottle, then you must be giving yourself many "treats" or having many "nights out" lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (6/2/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> Bear in mind that you have to spend a day with a juice for taste buds to adjust.From day 2 one get use to a juice.
> 
> Many people try a juice and don't like it.But taste buds needs to adjust all the time.
> 
> Remember when one smoke cigarettes and changed a brand?



True, but I couldn't spend a day with this juice - the coffee taste is too strong for me.


----------



## SAVapeGear (6/2/18)

Hooked said:


> You're on your *second* bottle already??? Crikey!
> 
> EDIT If you're already on your second bottle, then you must be giving yourself many "treats" or having many "nights out" lol



Second bottle from the first group buy. Not the last one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (29/3/18)

I need this in my life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (29/3/18)

@antonherbst Merak is good, but quite frankly, @Andre's Irish Coffee is *far* better. He really nailed it!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/andres-irish-coffee.t47789/


----------



## antonherbst (29/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @antonherbst Merak is good, but quite frankly, @Andre's Irish Coffee is *far* better. He really nailed it!
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/andres-irish-coffee.t47789/


Thanks for the tag but i dont diy myself. I need to be sent a sample or need to know where i can buy.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (26/5/18)

Ok - so I got a bottle of Merakinfusion Eleanor from @UzziTherion - forever grateful mate . 

Although I am not getting the whiskey too distinct at this stage, the coffee is absolutely the beezneez. I have been vaping this in my BB with one of my own fused Clapton coils at 0.5 ohms. When I get home however, I'm going to put one of @akhalz coils into the Haku and fire it up on the Limelight - I'm sure that is going to go next level

At this stage my impression is that it is absolutely my kind of coffee - strong with a slight bitterness. And I will absolutely buy this again and again (wait I can't say again - it was a gift to me) - next time I will buy it

I do now also have the ingredients for @Andre recipe to mix, and I also have @BumbleBee coffee juice 

Can't wait to start playing

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## UzziTherion (26/5/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Ok - so I got a bottle of Merakinfusion Eleanor from @UzziTherion - forever grateful mate .
> 
> Although I am not getting the whiskey too distinct at this stage, the coffee is absolutely the beezneez. I have been vaping this in my BB with one of my own fused Clapton coils at 0.5 ohms. When I get home however, I'm going to put one of @akhalz coils into the Haku and fire it up on the Limelight - I'm sure that is going to go next level
> 
> ...



Only a pleasure Oupa glad you’re enjoying it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (27/5/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Ok - so I got a bottle of Merakinfusion Eleanor from @UzziTherion - forever grateful mate .
> 
> Although I am not getting the whiskey too distinct at this stage, the coffee is absolutely the beezneez. I have been vaping this in my BB with one of my own fused Clapton coils at 0.5 ohms. When I get home however, I'm going to put one of @akhalz coils into the Haku and fire it up on the Limelight - I'm sure that is going to go next level
> 
> ...



@RenaldoRheeder I'm so glad that you're enjoying it and I see that your perception is similar to mine, in that it's strong, slightly bitter, but no taste of whisky. The exception is that you want to buy it again! And now you have *three* coffees ... beware! The coffee rabbit hole is dark and deep!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/5/18)

Hooked said:


> @RenaldoRheeder I'm so glad that you're enjoying it and I see that your perception is similar to mine, in that it's strong, slightly bitter, but no taste of whisky. The exception is that you want to buy it again! And now you have *three* coffees ... beware! The coffee rabbit hole is dark and deep!



But I DIY and the recipe from @Andre is waiting. Just smelling the MF Coffee concentrate tells me all will be well. 

I have sampled a few different juice profiles during my visit and I predict some changes coming up in my near future. 


Once I have my setup fine tuned, I might revisit my opinion on the Eleanor whiskey component 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------

